# Cory Cats with Malawi?



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I am looking at getting like 6 or so of the neon orange cory cats but will they be okay with my mbuna?? I love the color and the added benefit of cats.....


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Nope. I have had Corys in many different types of set ups. It always starts out fine and then it goes south. I have had some very docile Yellow Labs peck the eyes out of some pretty large Corys. I have had Corys turn up beat up or dead with no previous signs of fin damage to suggest they were picked on. Mbuna are very quick, efficient killers. However, I find loaches have always worked in whatever tank I house them in. I love Corys but they are safer in a community tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawidolphin said:


> Nope.


This is what I have read too. Cories prefer a different pH in their ideal set up. I'd do synodontis lucipinnis or multipunctatus.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the synos but I was looking for more color... I really liked the orange..... might have to opt for the loaches again but I am just not sure


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

MCKP said:


> I like the synos but I was looking for more color... I really liked the orange..... might have to opt for the loaches again but I am just not sure


You could look for - http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=285

I know the article says this species doesn't mix well in rift lake setups, but I kept one with my mbuna a few years ago and it was fine. Otherwise look for S.Schoutedeni -

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=350

I've kept this species before and they do really well in malawi setups. :thumb:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They _may_ be okay. But then, they may get stressed out and have their eye eaten and killed.

Mbuna will largely ignore them because they are no threat to the pecking order, unless they annoy a male who is being ultra territorial, who will chase them away. But sometimes if the Mbuna sense weakness they may just gang up and beat up easy prey. Not really a predatory instinct, just opportunity to take advantage of easy prey.

Not recommended to try Corydorus, but if tried you should go with the cheapest, most common. The Neon Orange are not that common far as I know, and sounds kinda foolish to get them ruined like that. Suppose it is your time and money thou. Would not make the tank too rocky, but more open.


----------



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

When I first got my 60 gallon (off Craigslist) it came with 2 Emerald Corys. I thought they looked cool....and I def wanted the benefit of having catfish. As an experiment I kept them in there. I upgraded to a 90 and went with a mixed Hap/Peacock tank. I do have a few Mbunas in there as well. The Corys were always picked on...and due to their slow sluggish nature they couldnt escape as easily. Came home from work one day....one of the Corys was dead...missing its eyes and really beat up. The other was alive but just barely. I wouldnt do it....there are better options out there. Not every fish needs to be colorful. I currently have 2 Syns in there now. A multipunctatus and an Eruptus. The multipunctatus has a beautiful bronze/gold color. Quite striking actually. They are a lot more active than the Corys ever were and they dont take **** from my Cichlids. If one goes into the wrong cave the Cichlid may mouth the cat out...but thats as far as it goes! I have actually seen my Eruptus chase a cichlid out of his cave!

Good luck with whatever you decide...but IMHO....Corys arent the best option!

Sean


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

What about sharks?? I have a red tailed shark and he rules the tank... no one messes with him, but they don't do well with more than one, so what about black tips, iridescents, or balas?

I do like the Schoutedeni, there is a orangish one that is cool.... 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/images/Syn ... EYE%20.jpg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

MCKP said:


> what about black tips, iridescents, or balas?


I think these are the tank busters that experienced aquarists warn against. The black tip is marine, but the black shark is 24". The Bala is 16". And the irridescent is 39".


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

okay, the black tip was probably mis marked.... saw them at the store, not sure what they were then...... My red tail is only about 6" right now but I am prepared for him to get bigger....

I see Balas everywhere but have never seen huge ones(6-8" max), is it a time thing, or a tank thing??


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a red tail Shark left over from my South/Cental tank and he is in with my Demasoni, Cytocara moori and Yo Yo loaches and he's can prety much hold his own that's for sure. he chases, gets chased, no fin damage. He doesn't really bottom feed though. He is all over the place and is actually a nice, tough addition to the tank. We'll see if he works in this set up long term.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

My red tail does well too.... I was just thinking some Balas would be a cool addition.....

Never heard of yo yo loaches..... have to look them up


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

just an addition, cories didnt work in my mbuna tank either. they killed a few and i pulled the rest to avoid death to them


----------

